#ubuntu-charlas 2010-11-12
<SergioMeneses> hi
<SergioMeneses> hi
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-11-06
<elcam225> hola linuxeros! saludos de Argentina
#ubuntu-charlas 2012-11-09
<usereiisosos> ayuda
